# I never knew...do you?



## joesfolk (Dec 31, 2014)

Will someone please tell me why bread recipes often require scalded milk.  I know the milk gives a softer texture but why must it be scalded?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 1, 2015)

Scalding the milk deactivates an enzyme called plasmin, which can affect the binding properties of gluten. If you're looking for a shortcut, you can use powdered milk, which doesn't cause this problem.


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 1, 2015)

And now I know. Thanks


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 1, 2015)

Or sckip milk altogether .. A lot of artisan bread bakeries do not use milk at all.  


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------

